
White men to women and minorities in tech: We just DGAF - daleharvey
https://pando.com/2017/02/14/white-men-women-and-minorities-tech-we-just-dgaf/ceba19a45685d33b6f9cb161593d0fc5a9353144/?src=twttr
======
SamUK96
Cor blimey. That is one heck of a whinge. What's the quote? _Spotting problems
without offering a solution is not criticism. It 's called whinging_? The
parenthesised argumentative additions to every wrong or right conclusion drawn
is just perposterous and utterly childish.

As to the actual meat of the article, the whole thing seems to be yet another
"us" "them" hit piece, another partisan hate-brew in a long line of
clickbait...

I don't really understand why the writer disagrees with "white men" belief
that it's pipeline issues rather than anything else. I mean, they offer zero
counter other than essentially "women don' believe in themselves enough and
it's the white man's fault". That's a pretty thin and tired counterpoint. What
does the writer want (since there's a clear bias here)? Companies to not hire
based on merit?

Isn't that discrimination in itself?

